# TomOrrow...



## Lizzzie (Oct 16, 2012)

Is going to be a good diabetic day.

And I would like to apologise to anyone whose posts I have talked inapproriately about my bad glucose levels on.

Because tomorrow it won't be relevant anyway. I going to limit my diet and it is going to be RIGHT.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 16, 2012)

Hope the day goes well for you Lizzzie!


----------



## Steff (Oct 16, 2012)

Lizzie hope it goes well x


----------



## Ivy (Oct 17, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## lucy123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Great attitude - good Luck Lizzzie.


----------



## MrsMushroom (Oct 17, 2012)

Good luck lizzzie xxx


----------



## VanessaHart (Oct 17, 2012)

Hope every day gets better and better for you x


----------



## Lizzzie (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks guys. Profess made, no more 18s.  Gave been injecting an increasingly long time before eating rather than upping my ratio any more and that seems to have cracked it.
Now just have to do this for 2 more weeks and I get to know whether there's a baby ok in there......


----------



## Northerner (Oct 19, 2012)

Good to hear Lizzzie, sending positive vibes!


----------



## Monkey (Oct 20, 2012)

Excellent, that's progress indeed. I know if I'm having a bad day, being ultra careful the next day usually lets me know whether I'm out with ratios or it's timing/carbs/something else.


----------

